# Paxil experience



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello,So far I've been on Paxil for 3 weeks. I feel much calmer - normally I'm very anxious - and my IBS-C is not as nasty. The only side effects at first were a bit of upset stomach and lots of weird, weird dreams! No weight gain or anything else. I was curious what kind of experiences everyone else had.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I heard that it can give D.Interesting.


----------



## 18127 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been on Paxil myself for about 3 weeks. My sleeping has been a bit off (I wake up at 3 or 4 am every night for a few minutes), and I get tired at times during the day. Other than that, I really can't tell much difference. I started taking calcium pills last week and feel a zillion times better, I'm just not sure if it's the Paxil or the calcium or both that is making me feel better. Now that I feel better with my bowl movements, my anxiety has been under control.Chad.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I only took paxil for a month and it helped a lot with anxiety but it gave me severe insomnia and eczema.


----------



## 16923 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'd had cronic IBS-D for about 10 years and was on Paxil for 3 years. Had hardly any D attacks in those 3 years - what bliss! Suffered a 20kg weight gain, irregular sleeping patterns and no libido though.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

I had all the symptoms that Aussie reported above, especially horrendous insomnia in the night followed by terribly sleepyness at work in the daytime. What really made me quit was that the Paxil was making me "stupid". I could hardly carry on an intellient conversation - I have an excellent vocabulary, yet couldn't remember the simplest words during the middle of a conversation. My short term memory was also affected - I couldn't remember things immediately after I'd heard them or done them. I felt drugged.Interesting that anyone would take Paxil for IBS-C; I have D and the Paxil constipated me so badly that I took 3 stool softeners daily for a year.


----------



## 16923 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was lucky in that Paxil gave me normal bowel movements after so many years of having severe D.Joy I had problems with my short term memory also, my hubbie would say 'but I told you that last night' and I would look at him blankly and say 'did you?' This happened often!!


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Kiwi (when I say that I always think of the fruit and not the bird LOL) ---- I had to put my pills in one of those days-of-the-week pillboxes because I never could remember if I'd taken a dose or not.


----------

